# Just sent in the last of my paper work



## marinemech (4 Jul 2012)

I am a recent graduate of the Marine Diesel Mechanic in Saint Andrews, NB. I have/had a lot of Family in Various Lines of Federal Work (Forces, RCMP, Postal) and am excited to follow along the same lines as my Decease Grand Father who served with the EME, i am looking at  MarMech as my career with the forces. With all that said typically how long does it take for them to look over my paperwork


----------



## KingofKeys (5 Jul 2012)

marinemech said:
			
		

> I am a recent graduate of the Marine Diesel Mechanic in Saint Andrews, NB. I have/had a lot of Family in Various Lines of Federal Work (Forces, RCMP, Postal) and am excited to follow along the same lines as my Decease Grand Father who served with the EME, i am looking at  MarMech as my career with the forces. With all that said typically how long does it take for them to look over my paperwork



Depends on how legible your handwriting is  >


----------



## marinemech (5 Jul 2012)

KingofKeys.... I did my original online so it was immaculate, i had to send in my Copy of my Birth Cert/Drivers License/ Nexus and copy of my diploma and transcripts


----------



## KingofKeys (5 Jul 2012)

As did I. :bowing:

The truth is you wont find an answer to your question; it depends on many factors. 

I am in the same position as you. Just sit tight and keep fit.


----------



## jeffb (5 Jul 2012)

And while you are at it, search around on this site. You will find hundreds of posts that will give you all the same answer. No one here can tell you nor can they give you any educated guess. There are too many factors.


----------



## marinemech (5 Jul 2012)

well managed to get an answer from a Sargent in the Call Center, my paperwork is being processed my transcripts are being looked at should take week or two to see if i get approval to proceed to the next step


----------



## mj_lover (5 Jul 2012)

I was told earlier this week that mar. eng. mech. trade is closed till November? or is this no longer true?


----------



## marinemech (6 Jul 2012)

must depend on an individuals file maybe (were i have prior training - Diesel mechanic) or they may be looking at applicants for the winter course, cause I'd presume that the summer and fall hiring are near or at capacity. (From a couple people i know inside i guess they are dying for marmechs, and trying to get back to a  normal operating crew)


----------



## mj_lover (6 Jul 2012)

no clue, I'm a licensed 425a, (ag. tech). so I doubt its the education. I'll do some polite harassing next week, as I sent in a update to my file.

good luck mate! hope to see you out there someday!


----------



## marinemech (28 Jul 2012)

well an update Thursday i got a Email from the PO at the Saint John CFRC and he sent me some lovely paperwork  and a request for my transcripts and stuff, brought in in Friday Afternoon, and going for my CFAT @ 0900 on Tuesday


----------



## mj_lover (28 Jul 2012)

congrats! good luck


----------



## marinemech (31 Jul 2012)

Well got back from my A.T and scored quite well had 5 pages of options including all of my top 3, now to wait for credit and background checks and call for physical/interview (and maybe find employment while waiting to get picked)


----------



## KingofKeys (31 Jul 2012)

marinemech said:
			
		

> Well got back from my A.T and scored quite well had 5 pages of options including all of my top 3, now to wait for credit and background checks and call for physical/interview (and maybe find employment while waiting to get picked)



Find employment? Hint: Well, if you do tell your potential employer that you might be leaving the job to accept an offer from the CF within the next 3-15 months, I doubt many employers will be willing to offer you a job.


----------



## marinemech (31 Jul 2012)

just finding one in the maritimes at the moment, its a bone dry labour market out here


----------



## marinemech (21 Oct 2012)

well i figure i would post a little update, i moved to Halifax to start working while awaiting the next step to come from CFRC, 2 weeks ago i got a email from the Captain of CFRC were my application was saying that they were moving to the next step once they get some supplementary paper work from me (had to declare bankruptcy in 2009 due to the US market crash which cause me to loose my job that paid very well), so now awaiting to hear back for the physical (been working out 8 - 13 hours a day as a automobile apprentice)

Question tho, is it normal to do the CFAT before the credit stuff is done? or am i just lucky


----------

